# did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?



## gamblingjackt (Jan 30, 2008)

My wife saids the house is her security, and is not sure. I say you only live once and you should do what you want.  We  been retired 2 yrs. and spent 1yr on the road and love it, each time we come home we fix up the house to sell it and then chicken out.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hey gamblingjackt, welcome to the forum.  No regrets.  Would do it all over in a minute.  My wife is more of a hard over full-time RV'er than me.  

Both of you had better agree on selling the house or YOU may be sorry.   :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

No regrets either.  And besides have a lot more money since we dont have to keep up gas, lights, water, taxes and so on for a place we would only  see a few days a year.


----------



## LEN (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

We have too much stuff to sell out. We travel to other countries as well and need storage. So we are not planning on selling. Plus the increase in value of our properties is and has out run anything I could invest in. And if there is a need at some time to settle into a life style because of medical issues, no rebuy at an inflated price for sale time, just plant out buts and we are there.

LEN


----------



## Kirk (Feb 5, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

You will never experience the true freedom of the road as long as you own a chunk of real estate. When you have everything that you own with you, you never have to return to anywhere. You can do as you wish, when you wish. possessions own you just as surly as you own them.

We sold our house eight years ago, next April. It was one of the best decisions that we made.


----------



## msjackie (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

We kept ours with the option of selling it to the renters, as david is sick right now, we are Home. If we did sell everything it would be the same, in the RV or at the old home place. and yes we are talking about selling and waiting then the time comes to do so
Of course the best part is the buyer is our son wife


----------



## Admiral0647 (Feb 7, 2008)

RE: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Not sure, but have seen in MH magazine that Federal Homeland Security Act prohibits banks fromsetting up accountswith individuals that *do not* have a permanent street address.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

We have considered full timing but since we already have a home in paradise, when we think about selling it then where would we want to be during the winter months? It always comes up we would probably be back in Florida so then why sell the homestead?

I don't know at what age we will stop RV'ing but there has to be some age. So if we did/do go full time I would definitely want to put a nest egg aside to buy the place we would live in after RV'ing. We met a couple a few years ago who spent it all on a Multi-thousand dollar high end RV and now are worried that when it comes time to sell it they may not get enough to buy the home they would think they want/need when they stop RV'ing.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 7, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Can't quite see why anyone would want to buy a home when they were too old to RV.  A small house has 3 bedrooms.  I only need 1 bedroom.  Houses have maintenance expenses, local/state taxes, big utility bills.  What do you do with the big house when the spouse dies?   We plan on renting an small upscale nice apt/condo.  No taxes, no upkeep expenses, small utility bills and the ability to move if we don't like the neighbors.  This will only happen when we are too feeble to RV.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Teacher's Pet (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Let's see... $2500 was the contracted price for a year's worth of propane for heat in the old place before the cost went up 75% ..... NO!


----------



## LEN (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

I agree it may be a pain but I look at it with an engineers logic. In our area sold a home 5 years ago, sold home for $200,000,banked $$$ got $55,000 in interest and paid IRS on that, net  $240,000--OK cool. Now kept home and went on the road but rented it $1250 a month, $650 a month net after costs which is way conservative even if managed at 10%, 60 x $650= $39000. But here's the kicker the price went up to $300,000. This  makes me $100,000 better off by keeping the house and having it managed. Now this does assume that there is enough $$$ to buy the RV and go on the road but it also could mean extra $$$$ on the road and still have the home at the end.  This does bring a question to mind as this retort has the assumption that there is a home/roots/family, how many full timers are the last of their clan, no family, no real roots in one place and have friends all over rather than in one area?.
Just some rambling thoughts.


LEN


----------



## tallyo (Feb 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?


Looks up the definition of a home...one's place of residence : DOMICILE b : HOUSE.. (No mention as to number of bedrooms, square footage or location there of.)

No return on the thousands in rental payments made for however long one rents. Not sure renting is a wise investment  decision. I don't think utility companies rate differently on power used by renters vs homeowners.
Nah, I think ownership is a far better way to spend ones hard earned dollars.

But I do think it's easier to find ownership property on a golf course than rental properties. Trust me I will never be too old to golf.  "Hit the ball drag Tallyo, hit the ball drag Tallyo"


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

13 years of no worries over the Old Homestead make up for the lost $$$ in investment.  By the way, you can't hardly give the old home away right now.  Seems that the investment has gone South for the winter or winters.  Just a different life style.  Full timing isn't for everyone.  Some of us love the challenge. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## tallyo (Feb 23, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Dang,, I thught I was wrong once but I found out later I was mistaken


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

What I really find FUNNY is all the advice that comes out about FULL-TIMING from people that have never full-timed.  STRANGE.  I guess casual RV'ing makes one an expert on Full-timing.  Where does all the wisdom come from?  Wishful thinking?

Just an opinion. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

For me, full timing is only a dream right now with a slim chance of ever coming to fruition...I will at least be in the position of traveling for longer than long weekends and one week here and there at some point, though.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

So I guess for those of us who have never climbed Mount Everest, we should never have an opinion about the subject?
 I  suspect that if everyone in these forums had the same opinion then .........no , yes, ok it would be rather mundane wouldn't it?

I don't think RV'ing for several years should be considered casual RV experience, nor should spending several months at a time in an RV  as being casual either. While I do recognize that full timing in an RV is a life style.( wow what a statement), I have met some full timers who because they made a mistake financially are now pretty much stuck in their RV. I feel bad for them but they made the choice and  apparently put all their eggs into one basket so to speak.

 So please don't always be critical of those making opinions because they are all opinions and that's what makes these forums fun.

 More wishful thinking I suspect..


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hey tallyo, I must confess that I get somewhat aggressive when it comes to Full-timing.  Most of the questions go something like do you full-timers regret selling your home and going on the road.  Well, most RV'ers contemplating full-timing as a lifestyle, again most (not all) individuals thinking about making the plunge into full-timing absolutely need to sell their home in-order to have the funds to buy a rig and go on the road.  

A stick house usually requires a substantial amount of money to adequately maintain and pay taxes on.  If you aren't going to spend any time in the house you would probably need to rent it out.  I for one can't imagine the worry involved in renting out a home.  Based on the above, most potential RV'ers usually have to sell their home and use some of the funds to buy their rig.

I get a little irrational when most of the replies come back totally negative to selling a home to full-time.  Most individuals that are thinking about full-timing are convinced it is the right thing to do, but are really looking for good arguments to convince a reluctant spouse.  If the spouse is reluctant they are doomed from the start.  Both parties need to agree that they want to full-time. 

I agree with you that far too many individuals put all their eggs in one basket to go full-timing and then decide they made a mistake.  However, most of us don't have the money to sell our house and put the money aside for the future when we decide we have had enough.  So rather than try to talk these individuals out of full-timing I just explain that I have no regrets and both spouses need to be totally convinced that they want to full-time.  Then I point out that if you full-time until you can't physically do it any more, you can then rent a small apt for your twilite years.   Most times the apt won't cost anymore than the expense of trying to pay taxes and maintain a home while full-timing. 

Yes full-timing is a lifestyle for those that are up to it.  For those that aren't full timers and choose to comment with their opinion, it would be nice if they would just point out the advantages of not selling a house and not try to convince the potential full-timer not to full-time.  I don't try to convince everyone to full-time unless they ask.

So tallyo, lets put our disagreement behind us and try to get along.  Semper Fi.


----------



## tallyo (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

They best part of this whole forum is that we have the ability to agree to disagree.....  

You must have noticed by now that i like to stir the pot a wee bit with various topics. Your comments  for full timing or against having a 2nd home are similar to mine about weapons.
 But if you were to start tomorrow on a thread against full timing or weapons I might just comment on all the advantages there of...

 It's what keeps these forums alive and prosperous, just as long as folks don't get all caught up in themselves and get rude...

 Semper Fi bro...


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Amen, bro    Stirring the pot must be a attitude the Corps instilled in us. :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## jimnang (Feb 24, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

One way to maybe have the best of both worlds may be a Reverse Mortgage. You get money each month instead of paying, keep your home (paying only taxes, insurance and min. utilities) and can be on the road for however long you like. In some cases it won't work but it's worth looking into.


----------



## onthecoach (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

I sold my house in 2005....fortunately, when the market was sizzling!!!  Made enough profit to buy the new motorhome....and have been living the dream ever since.  Just DO IT!!  Of course, you did need to have an "EXIT PLAN"....DH has a house in CO that is rented right now....so that is our exit plan.

Hope we see you on the road!!!


----------



## hamdave (Mar 14, 2008)

RE: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?





> gamblingjackt - 1/30/2008  8:19 PM  My wife saids the house is her security, and is not sure. I say you only live once and you should do what you want.  We  been retired 2 yrs. and spent 1yr on the road and love it, each time we come home we fix up the house to sell it and then chicken out.





I am going to side with your DW. Mine feels the same way she does and so do I. We decided to 'experiment' with a used class A. I can tell you now that the 'full-timing' is not what we will do. We are still trying to figure out just how we want to do this, and at this time, we think shorter trips are probably in order. My rig is not suitable for fulltiming anyway. I have camped in tents, no-tents, and had an older class-C years ago. You can get a used rig a lot cheaper than a new one, keep it maintained yourself, and not do away with the 'stick house'. You should sit down and figure out what the overall $$/mile is, just so you have information. There are several folks on these forums who have done that and have spreadsheets available. You just change the numbers for your particular circumstance.

Good luck in your choice(s)


----------



## DARLING (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Honey & I have been camping all our life together. Starting with tents(when we had little money), upgrading to pop ups(we thought we had arrived),then to our 1st class c(1 of many),then finally to a class a(3 total) to the one we have now which ws to ba our last one befor full timing.  WE were ready.

We put up the house for sale, mowed the grass, cleaned the windows, and waited for buyers.  Because we have a mfg home on 3 acres most people thought cheap trailer. All we got was bargain hunters and cheapos.  But that's OK  with the market is slip sliding lower and lower. We will just have to adjust our time line.  Stuff Happens for a reason.

But for now our unit is right here, not in storage yard where vandals or varmints can attact.  Honey keeps packing & unpacking the compartments for what he thinks we will need not just everything that in in the garage now.   Any suggestions as to what he REALLY need to keep would be appreaciated.    Thanks 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hey Darlin, wow that sounds funny.  Tell him to try to sort out his tools and determine which ones he wants to keep.  If he's like most men he will have 3 different tools to do the same job.  If you are going to full-time he will really need to pare down the tools.  Only keep the ones required to do most day-to-day jobs.  I don't think he will be doing major engine overhauls on the road.  Besides most RV parks are fussy about letting you do much repair work on engines and the like.  Most flat don't allow it.

Since you have been camping you will already have a good idea of what you need as far as hoses, extension cords, surge protectors, autoformers, electrical adaptors, water filters, etc. go. 

I carry a 12 V and 115 V air compressor for maintaining my tires.  I check the air pressure every time I move.  It's much easier to pump the tires up at the camp site if you lose pressure or the temperature radically changes from summer to winter, if parked very long.

Small vacuums/shop vac's come in handy.  I even carry a little green Bissell machine made for shampooing upholstery.  Works great for doing my carpet by hand.

I'm sure you will get lots of ideas.


----------



## DARLING (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Thanks DL
He already has the compressor.  He has a thing about tires & their pressure. Both on the RV & the car. Hose is even long enough to reach the car when it is on the dolly to check its tire too.  Safety First.
WE have 3 fire extinguisher inside the RV & 2 more in the compartment & 1 even in the car.

I will keep checking back for more helpful tips.  
Darlin


----------



## DARLING (Mar 14, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Oh I forgot to ask. 
A masherator(?)  for the sewer.   Good thing?  or something esle to go wrong?

Darlin


----------



## karyljm (Mar 26, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Sell it and when you get tired of full timing then just buy another one, by then you probaly will want something smaller anyways. Of course it depends on where your house is. If you are in most states you might not get your moneys worth right now :bleh:


----------



## brenboy (Jul 3, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hi:  I hope someone reads this.  We are losing our beautiful 3 BR/3BA home in La Jolla, a very rich community in San Diego, and losing the two condos we've been renting.  We got some bad advice from a financial planner who said we really needed to use the equity in our home and buy a second condo--almost immediately after the purchase the market started to nose-dive, and now we are way over extended, and the market is dropping like a rock.  Each condo has lost over $100,000 value, and they are negative amortization.  We screwed up big time.  We are looking in to getting a really nice 5th Wheel to live in at a couple of nice campgrounds here in San Diego. We have a friend (husband & wife & 2 little kids) and they thought the market was about to crash, so two years ago they sold their condo banked the money and started full timing in a 5th Wheel, which they've been doing for over two years now, saving a lot of money every month.  Now that the real estate market has hit near bottom, they're looking to buy another home which will be must cheaper than two years ago.  They were very smart.  If we move into a 5th Wheel or Toy Hauler full time, we'll also start saving a lot of money, and could save a lot.  I want any thoughts and advice and suggestions from others who can tell us what we're getting ourselves into, what we should be aware of, and what things would be best to consider so the transition is smoother.  I'm pretty well set on a model that has the extra half bath, and after reading an RV magazine, realize I need a converter or something so I can watch TV without running the generator.  Please help with any thoughts.  I appreciate any input.   Mark.


----------



## quantoson (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

brenboy,

A converter to watch TV?  If your in a RV park, it won't be needed.  If your talking about dry camping, at state or US forest service, don't expect to be able to stay for more than 14 days.  As for saving money......not really unless you have enough to pay cash.  It sounds that your credit may be less than favorable right now and chances of financing an RV might be slim.  If you can find financing, then there is the RV park rent with electric bill which in you area runs about 400 to 600 per month for rent and electric.   Then add everything you have to put into storage and that cost as well.

Then there is the propane you will use, for the stove and maybe the water heater.   So take the hard costs, finance payment, rents, propane, electric, insurance and your maybe looking at 1400 a month real easy.   A toy hauler for your belongings, well there are a lot out there but remember that space in the toy hauler cuts down on livable area.  And most RV parks won't allow a bunch of toys around the trailer.  And many parks now won't allow any RV over 10 years old unless it is in very good conditionor for a short stay.

RVing is not really a cheap way to hobo.  If I wanted to save money I would live with relatives and pay rent to them..it helps them and you.  And you better love your partner a lot.  We see quite a few family campers who are doing what you want to do.  They really have a difficult time during this transition period.  People have to enjoy Rving to have a good time.  If you do it because you have to, well it's like a job...... it has its consequences. 

Your fiends banked the money, meaning they most likely bought the RV cash.  And then saved money by RV-ing.  Their situation is much more different than yours.

Good Luck


----------



## jlhallgren (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hello
This is my 1st time on the forum & have been reading some of the remarks, picked out yours to reply to as you sound so positive.
We just sold our house so now we have to quickly buy a MH, pack up & put things in a storage unit before we get on the road.
We will buy a beaver, Newmar or Monaco but after we find one we will be needing some help to know what to do.   Would you be willing to give us advise ?
Thanks
Joyce L Hallgren


----------



## KateyJ (May 5, 2009)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

This is a fascinating thread -- my kids and I are getting ready to make the leap into the unknown in a new (to us) diesel dually truck and a 37 foot 5th wheel.  We agree we'll give it 6 months to a year before we decide we're "full time" or not.  I have agonized over whether to sell our house or rent it out.  I agree with "engineer dude" in that we have been able to buy our rig without selling our house (although that leaves with a VERY SLIM margin for emergencies..).  The market is so rotten right now that I imagine our house could sit for months without selling, I'll lose a lot of the $$ I put into it, and I'd have to be coming back to make sure all was okay...but, if I can get it rented out soon, then I have some income to help pad our emergency fund and I can maybe "wait out" the housing slump for a few years.  I've been a long-distance landlord (lady) before, so know what that's like.  Then, since we are greener than green at this, we also will have a net to land in, in case full time on the road is not what we are hoping it will be.  

It's been a long time since I've been so excited and scared at the same time.  So much to learn, having never towed more than a popup trailer with a minivan...these forums are terrific.  Thank you!  Joy, 2 middle-schoolers, 2 dogs, one cat, only one lucky dog will get to stay with us...


----------



## The Englishman (May 13, 2009)

RE: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Who says you have to have a US bank account?

Lots of other places paying higher interest rates and total flexibility.  Everything is electronic and efficient.

I spent a year here without one and only needed it cos of my business stuff otherwise I wouldnt have bothered


----------



## DL Rupper (May 13, 2009)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Hey KateyJ, give it 18 mos before you make a decision about full-timing.  It takes a least that long before you get out of the old routine and can make an unemotional decision.  It is scary when you really get out on the road and move around allot.  You never know where you are going to end up for the night.  But, after doing it for awhile you start to relax and enjoy.

We sold our house and took off on the road, so we didn't have any other choice, but to stay RVing as we didn't have enough money left to buy another house.  For us it turned out to be a great 14 years full-timing.  However, in our travels we have come across quite a few disgruntled full-timers that wished they hadn't sold out to go on the road.  My advice since the home market is so bad is to hang on to you home as long as you can or until you know full-timing is the right choice for you.


----------



## KateyJ (May 20, 2009)

RE: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

DL, good advice again, thanks!  I'm realizing that I really don't feel ready yet to sell my house, and the market is pretty bad anyway.  So, I'm working on getting it ready to rent out for the time being.  Now, while that means we have a place to come back to, we still have to get rid of a ton of stuff, pack up everything, and even though we have a place to come back to, we won't be able to do that for at least a year.   

This house is far too big (and too expensive) for us to keep, anyway, but my hope is that in another two years, the market will be better, and we'll have a little income in the meantime as well as the "safety net".

We go to pick up our trailer in mid-June, and I will be juggling getting the house rented and emptied out with getting the trailer packed and ready for a real departure.  There's a state park and lake about 45 minutes from us that we'll use as our base for much of the summer.  Low rates and full-time camp hosts who have promised to help this newbie!

KateyJ


----------



## ticktock (Oct 20, 2010)

Re: did you make a mistake selling the house to go full timming?

Home is where your heart is!!!  :blush:


----------

